# Movies on Depersonalization



## Dprsnlized

Hi Everyone,

Has anyone ever seen or heard of a movie about depersonalization? Im just curious. I mean they make movies on nearly everything out there, but i've never heard of one about DP/DR.

Someone should do it honestly. It would get the word about it out there much quicker. Also a lot of psyciatrists and therapists dont really believe that its true.

~Ana~


----------



## Revelation_old

Dprsnlized said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Has anyone ever seen or heard of a movie about depersonalization? Im just curious. I mean they make movies on nearly everything out there, but i've never heard of one about DP/DR.
> 
> ~Ana~


Tarnation [2003]
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0390538/

Numb (Starring Matthew Perry from Friends) [2007]
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0795439/


----------



## californian

"numb" doesn't inspire much confidence since it is being made by the maker of "Deuce Bigalow: European Gigolo."

Is Tarnation about "depersonalization" per se? The imdb description says it is about schizophrenia, but then again imdb gets things wrong a bit. Anybody have any other info about these movies?


----------



## Free Mind

Equilibrium

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0238380/,"

This is my favorite movie. It is not really about depersonalization, but it is about emotionlessness...and rebellion. It's sort of related.

It made me feel better anyway.


----------



## borges

Hi Dprsnlized,

How about reading? From my own experience it seems you're much more likely to get some constructive input into your DP/DR thoughts by reading. I guess it makes sense really, movies have to make their money back and I guess that makes the producers avoid "sad" and marginal topics such as, well, DP.

My first suggestion is the book that made an amazing difference to me in my teens, namely _Nausea_ by Jean Paul Sartre. It made me feel that I wasn't the only one who had these kinds of experiences, and it also suggests a couple of ways out of this misery. Writing here what his suggested solutions are would be a spoiler I suppose ;-) but feel free to msg me if you're curious.

Btw, I am fairly new here on this forum. Perhaps there is another thread on this forum which talks about books?

borges


----------



## Guest

Hi, Dprsnlized, wrote that on Sun May 07, 2006... so he might not be around any longer.


----------

